# Pets Passport



## 89564

Pest aka Bite?Me? was last vacinated against Rabies End of July 04
Validity of vacine....... 2 Years (shown in Passport)
In the past the dog has always had annual vacinations but now we are all getting used to the Pets Passport.i feel bi annual vacinations might be in order.

Any thoughts??


----------



## 88789

vet told me that pegs's rabies booster jab has to be renewed every 12 months or go through the full procedure including blood test.


----------



## 88929

*Rabies Jabs*

Hi there you all,
For the sake of the £30.00 for the annual vaccination, I would feel inclined to have it done and a record placed on the passport. However, it is the extra £60.00 for confirmation that the animal is clear that is the heartbreak and the six week wait for the result. However, I don't like giving the authorities any excuse to refuse entry back into Great Britain. Quarantine in a lenghty stopover best avoided. 

"Take care out there"


----------



## zulurita

although the anti - rabies given in UK lasts for 2 years our European friends stipulate an ANNUAL vaccination. So to be on the safe side we have it done every year and you need to do it before it runs out otherwise you will have to start over again. 
Mind you when we first started taking our dog abroad and we had the different papers (i.e. pets 1, 5 etc) we did take it to mean 2yrs and we didn't have a problem even when queried by c/sites we just showed the date the vaccine expired on the form. But as people were warning about this difference in Europe we decided to play safe and now have it done annually. It is certainly valid for rentry to the UK . Even on the new blue passport it still shows the vaccination as valid for 2 years!


----------



## GypsyRose

I am a strong believer that LESS chemicals should be pumped into our beloved pets!! But they must have their red tape..! The vets even say now that the normal annual shots do not need to be done annually!! 
The blood tests to prove that our yorkies were ok re rabies was done in the jugular vein and an ordeal for me and them!! If you keep it up to date (that is annually unfortunately!!) the blood work is only a one off. Ana xx


----------



## RobMD

The Pet Passport scheme is supposed to conform to EU regulations, so if the vaccine has a two year life, why pump too much into you companion animal?
Would you be so keen to give him/her their annual boosters every 6 months?

Our vet told me that as long as re-vaccination is done before the expiry date, no further blood tests are necessary.

As it is re-entry into the UK that is the reason for having the Passport in the first place, as long as it is valid for re-entry, why vaccinate more than necessary?


----------



## zaskar

Moondog said:


> Pest aka Bite?Me? was last vacinated against Rabies End of July 04
> Validity of vacine....... 2 Years (shown in Passport)
> In the past the dog has always had annual vacinations but now we are all getting used to the Pets Passport.i feel bi annual vacinations might be in order.
> 
> Any thoughts??


Although the vacine is VALID for 2 years, a lot of French vets prefer the yearly, at least that's what we've been told over there for the past 3 years.
Personally I'd rather boost yearly (especially considering it does the animal no harm at all) than stand the chance of of recieving the imortal 'NON'!


----------



## 89564

During our return from Calais we will try and get some semi official opinion from Christiane Petry,our vet.
Seems an expensive nonsense if not really necessary.

I think the revacination makes my old boy feel rough for a couple of days.

But being old and miserable like me you can never really be sure.  

Nick


----------



## zulurita

The anti-rabies being valid for 2 years is ok for return to the UK BUT there is always the chance that you maybe stopped in Europe and be asked to produce the pets passport. If that happens it is likely that there might be a problem as Europe apart from uk ,expect the pets to be vaccinated every 12 months, that is for annual boosters and the anti-rabies. Campsites also ask for the pets papers and that again is where a problem could occur. If wild camping I'm sure there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 89564

Rita,

Read your reply and feel it mostly hearsay.I have never met one of the faceless inspectors that might on the spur of the moment want to look at BM's documentation.Have you? Reads like a Kafka novel.

I have downloaded the PP regulation and it always seems to come back to para 5...............1 b

be accompanied by a passport issued by a vetinarian authorised by the competent authority certifying VALID anti rabies vaccination or revaccination in ACCORDANCE WITH THE RECOMMENDATIONS OF THE MANUFACTURING LABORATORY (Not shouting just emphasising).

That would seem to be pretty clear.The validity of the vaccine is whatever my vet authorises it to be.So i will have a bash at DEFRA on Tuesday to obtain their thoughts and revert.

Being the coward i am BM was revaccinated before the annual date expired.  


Nick


----------



## 88781

Hi All, Zulurita has written an excellent tutorial regarding the 'pets abroad' scheme, anyone considering taking their pet abroad can get all the relevant info ....see here in the Tutorials section 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/tutorials-show-4.html

Many thanks Rita, very useful info..

Regards M&D


----------



## 89564

Have spoken to DEFRA.
The official thoughts are........... 
Although Defra are happy with the two year validity of the vaccine .Other Continental counties might not be.
If the UK vaccinated animal is to be in France( for example ) for a continuous period exdeeding three months it should be revaccinated in France.Perhaps the French use vaccines with an annual life .

Nothing seems to be written down for the public; all sentences contain several perhaps and and maybees

Usual Euro Mess.

So Rita ,the inspectors might well lurke in the bushes ready to pounce on any dog laden GB motorhome.DEFRA have no idea if any control is maintained.

Will speak to Christiane in Calais and tell you her thoughts.

Best we stick with yearly vaccinations.

Nick


----------



## zulurita

Thanks Nick for your comments,
Yes we too had been in touch with DEFRA re this aspect of 1 or 2 years. We have NEVER been stopped and asked by any official and only asked by the campsite for proof of vaccination, I think it was in Obernai, Alsace and they made us produce the pets papers. They did go on about 1 yr vaccination but we showed the date of expiring and it was excepted. We hadn't done the anti rabies every year up until then but have done so since just in case! I don't know why when the UK accepts it and its coming back to the UK we are mostly worried about  But I guess we could theoretically be prevented from entering France, Spain or wherever!


----------



## RobMD

Evening all !

If you already in France, I wonder if they would stop you leaving for the UK if the date of vaccination exceeded 1 year? Entering the UK should be OK as it complies with UK requirements and I would have thought they would be glad to get rid of you !!

As has been said - another Euro B***s Up !


----------



## 88741

Just a word of warning, DEFRA is far, far from infalliable,and do not always give the correct advice, and, if you are going to abide by anything they say to you, get it in print, with a name and keep that piece of paper as proof. They can rescind what theinformation given to you verbally faster than greased lightning and will deny all responsibility given half a chance.
This is not heresay but from very bitter experience


----------



## zulurita

What happened to you then Helen.


----------



## 88741

Long story involving a 70 year old farmer, a honest mistake, and the loss of his entire subsidy payments for 2 years, after I was promised by Defra that if I did all they told me, then they would review the case and pay the subsidy , after 2 days hard work collating and cross referring his records they then threw out the appeal without looking at it, denying what I had been told by one of their help desk staff, even though I had his name.
As I, and a very experienced Agronomist, had put in a lot of work, in our own time, unpaid, to help this guy, who was 110% honest and genuine I feel very bitter and distrustful of anything they say.
This is not an isolated event either, talking to other people this has been a reccuring event, hence the warning to get it in black and white


----------



## zulurita

Heartbreaking  

Its always good to have everything in writting in case of disputes, what a world we live in


----------



## Invicta

Very interesting postings. I have today had my nearly 9 year old Labrador vaccinated as we were planning to go to the Bordeaux area in August. The Vet told me it would last for 2 years.

He also said that the blood test to assess for the antibodies needed to be undertaken at 28 days. Provided this is satisfactory, how long after this will my dog be allowed to enter France? I think I may be out of time for this one so we may need to alter our plans.


----------



## Rapide561

*Passport*

Hi

I am going through the passport process for Oscar as we speak.

My vet advised to boost every 12 months.

Put it another way, if Oscar was not allowed back into England, I wouldn't come either.

For the sake of £22.30, I will boost him annually with his other vaccines.

Rapide561


----------



## Malc

Interesting,
I have two dogs and brought up the thoughts of the Americian Vets as discribed here...
*http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/petvacc.htm*
with my vet who rubbished the articles.
Makes you wonder if the money factor is the prime reason for the `booster` jabs?

Malc


----------



## 97232

hi,had my dog vacinated etc with passport in 04,its stamp says valid for 3 years.there is no need to vacinate until 07!as long as i dont go longer than 3 months on a trip..i phoned defra,they said the same!geting back into the uk will not be a problem and being stopped in france,spain,portugal,is legal and as long as the passport hasnt expired,you will not have any problems. i bet there arnt any people that have had any problems,as long as your stay is under 3 months and passport is valid!relax and have faith in the system


----------



## smifee

hi invicta

i believe you can take the dog to france as soon as you have the positive result from the test BUT can't come back to the UK until 6 months after the date of the positive test unless the dog goes into quarantine.

i love bureaucrats. without them what would the unemployment rate be  

mike


----------



## 89564

Blimey just came back from a few days away saw somone posting under my name :? ..but it was one of mine from last june.



Lonewof

Whilst we have had no problems with veterinary officials in France we certainly have with camp site proprietors who have no desire or need to understand UK veterinary practise.I have been refused admitance to a site until it was proven that the dog had been succeessfully vaccinated against rabies ANNUALLY.Most Municipals now ask for the passport and record the date of vaccination in their computer.So beware of Camping Jobsworths in your travels.

I am trying to relax but this lack of faith keeps getting in my way.

N


----------



## barrosa

Hi to all pet owners we were in france for weeks late last year only stopped on two camp sites and we were not asked or any passports only to pay for the dogs


----------



## seeg

Took our Bichon to France over the last couple of weeks, staying on sites and aires with no problems.

Couple of thoughts though about the process for the joint experience pot. Our good vet here in Poole administered all jabs, tests and documentation well... but of course for a considerable price overall....£200? and it took time. He supplied us with a sand fly coller to use in the southern area of France or if we ventured into Spain? just in case, although the temperatures were not yet warm enough we thought. He could not though give us any information on French or any other vets, addresses or opening times.

Arrived at the check-in booth at Poole to find out that the Camping and Caravan Club had booked us for a whole month later than requested and since tickets are collected at departure point, we could not check. There just happens to be a Sunday the 26th of March as well as a Sunday the 26th of February. Happily it is out of season and there was room on the boat and the tickets were exchanged for a correct set for another £13. 

Also we found out that all the scanning and passport checks are undertaken by the same check in clerk. She even handed across a chip reader wand through the window for us to use. Quite a small range and took some careful hunting on the back of the dog's neck to find the chip...just a tiny bit stressful for the first time. After that you need to realise that the dog stays in the motor-caravan on its own for the £35 return fare (with no access by us) for (in our case) about 4.5 hours and could well not like it and/or be sea sick. Strange men around the van seeing to wheel anchors and so forth. Need to leave water etc and perhaps even cover seats in case. Happily ours was fine but crazily pleased to see us after a choppy crossing.

We booked a future rendezvous for our dog to have its return checks at a vet we found near Tours, as it has to be done between 24 and 48 hours prior to return. Vets seem to be easy to find and very numerous. They only work on appointments for this kind of thing we found and even work in some cases on Saturday and Sunday mornings. Need to check all this on the way out as it takes the stress out of the return journey.

Two weeks later the French vet was very nice, checked the dog over, administered a Stronghold, for which we had to buy a packet of 3 from her, (what a rip off this is that the company only supplies in 3s even to vets) She did say though that they had a good shelf life and she could use them again next time. So take your own. By the way they are sold extensively in the pet sections of garden centres in supermarket zones in France. She administerd a worming tablet and that was that. Then needed to stamp up the pet passport in about three places. Careful that it is done correctly and the dates are correct. Our friends' French vet put the wrong date down and they got stopped at Cherbourg. More later. 

Travelled down to the Montpellier region with no problems. Even the odd cheap hotel stay was easy except at an Etap group hotel, where the management overuled their own company policy and refused the dog.
The sand fly coller was irritating the dog so we took an executive decision to remove it especially as the temperatures were in single figures. Lots of dog poo everywhere in France, a lot more than her we feel, and needed to keep the dog on a lead a bit more than usual to reduce his normal poo and pee investigations. Restaurants are more relaxed than here about admitting dogs, but not shopping malls.

Had a good 2 weeks with no problems, the old 230,000 mile sprinter conversion running like clockwork and arrived back in Cherbourg last Sunday. We joined the check in line to be told at our turn that pet checks are done in the terminal building and had to leave the line and scamper in. Lucky we had not arrived late as there was a frustrated couple having problems with their dogs passport which their vet has stamped the wrong date on and even though they are frequent travellers, currently living in France and speaking French, they were in serious difficiulties for a while. Their vet had to be telephoned on the Sunday morning and was contacted and had to fax Cherbourg authorities that the date error was his and the dog was OK to pass through. This all took time and slowed up our own check. The ferry left Cherbourg 10 mins late, happily with them and their dog. 

Another time I will tell you all the tale of a motorway slip road near Le Mans with a height barrier that read 2.7 metres but took the top of my chimney off which is at a well measured 2.65mtres by about 3 cms. Nearly missed the car behind. The police who happened to see this were friendly but shrugged at their locality's height error, walked me back to collect the cowl, shook my hand and wished me a 'bon voyage'.

You learn something every time you travel and that the pet pasport scheme is well within our grasp...at least as far as France is concerned.


----------



## Rapide561

*pets passport*

Hi Seeg

My dog is in the period of waiting. He has had his blood test but we are still awaiting the result.

Your post is excellent, quite funny and very informative!

Thanks

Rapide561


----------



## 89564

Interesting Seeg and i only post this so those travelling via Dover for the first time with a dog are not worried.

There is no outward check at Dover that the animal is chipped etc and they certainly aint worried at Calais as you travel into France.

Pleased it all went well.But after quite a few trips i am still stressed until the old boy is loaded onto the ship.

Last time the clerk who booked us in at P&O Calais gave us the wrong coloured windscreen sticker indicating that there was a dog on board.The gentleman in charge of loading wouldnt let us on the ferry until he had resolved the discrepancy with the booking in clerk.
It does not help if i become fractious because dog & i have lived together for so long that he picks up the stress and becomes very troubled.He was rescued.After one display of irritability between me and P&O loading staff i came back to find the steering wheel foam shredded.Just an alloy rim.Fear or some other irrationality??Didnt shout just gave him the foam in his dinner bowl that evening :wink: 
I now have a home made Steering Wheel/Gear Change cover.

Nick


----------



## 97022

Hi everyone

We acquired a King Charles Cavalier last year from the rescue society and needed to get her passport done ready for this year. Concern at the concern shown on such sites as this drove us to ask our vet about the annual vaccination - especially since our other dog, a Yorkshire Terrier, would have been due if it were annual. He was absolutely adamant that the life of the vaccine he (and if not all other vets in this country then most) uses is TWO years. He also knows that the vaccine routinely used in France is a ONE year vaccine so they do get confused but the fact remains that our two dogs only need a booster every two years and providing it is within date for return there should be no problems.

David


----------



## 89564

rventhusiast

My UK vet says exactly the same..... the life of the vaccine used in UK is two years.Has he ever taken a dog,cat or ferret to Europe? No! 

But several years of travelling with BM in France has taught me it is easier to have an annual vaccination.For me its just one less worry.

Many will tell you 'Never had a problem booking a dog onto a French Camp Site.'They should have tried when an outbreak of La Rage (rabies) was brought into France by a 'foreign' dog.Was it the year before last? ......Time keeps slipping,slipping away.The average French campsite owner thinks anti rabies vaccines have a validity of one year ......you wont change his/her mind!

Sorry if i sound a little strident  but of course the choice is yours and i am sure right is on your side should you choose bi-annual.

Nick


----------



## exmusso

*Good to Go*

Hi all,

Our cat is now good to go to Europe as the results of the blood test after his rabies vaccination are ok.

Bit of hassle with the passport entry written up by vet had wrong expiration date.

Using Nobivac Rabies vaccine, the expiry date is 3 years. Initial entry in passport by vet showed only two years. I queried this as the vet who did the injection said 3 years.

Left the passport for amendment and collected following day. The vet had just scored out the wrong date, added the new date and initialled it. I had downloaded all the bumph from the DEFRA website and checking it out later found this was no good. If the dates were wrong, that entry had to be scored out and a completely new entry made in the box below.

Back to vets with the passport and a copy of the DEFRA website highlighted at the appropriate section and also a request for a certified copy of the blood test as advised.

Eventually picked it up this evening along with a copy of the blood test. This was not really a certified copy (should have had a coloured stamp or at least a signature in a coloured ink) but it'll do.

The datasheet from the manufacturers of the vaccine do show a 3 year validity period and I would prefer not to boost needlessly.

So now to plan a European venture that will arrive back in UK in July sometime.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## 122968

hi went to get my dog rabbies booster the vet gave her the jab noted it in the folder that was that. then he phoned me a week later said i was 2 weeks late for the booster the problem was the folder whare the lableing and dates was like a doctors prescription u canae read it .any way the nice vet said bring dog back in 1 month for blood test which i did it was fine only thing was may and june holiday off. the nice vet said he would give me anew passport instead of a cardboard folder .now have to wait best part of 6 month hope the wee have a good summer. :evil:


----------



## Briarose

goldenlast said:


> hi went to get my dog rabbies booster the vet gave her the jab noted it in the folder that was that. then he phoned me a week later said i was 2 weeks late for the booster the problem was the folder whare the lableing and dates was like a doctors prescription u canae read it .any way the nice vet said bring dog back in 1 month for blood test which i did it was fine only thing was may and june holiday off. the nice vet said he would give me anew passport instead of a cardboard folder .now have to wait best part of 6 month hope the wee have a good summer. :evil:


Hi I note that this is an old topic that you have brought back up to the top of the forum.............please read the sticky at the top of the forum
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312-0.html can I ask you what was the expiry date of the vaccination on the passport, I presume you have the blue EU passport..........it is the expiry date that is important and even some vets don't seem to realise that.

If you have gone two weeks over the expiry date then yes you do have to start all over again, however if the vaccination was a two or three year one then go by the expiry date.


----------



## 122968

hi i was not given a pets passport it was put in my dogs vaccination and health check record 2007 what the vet done was take the lables from the vaccine bottles and stuck them in the health check record . ihave not had my dog abroad this would have been the first time. there was no due date on the card i only found out about the need for a booster through this forum .


----------



## locovan

goldenlast said:


> hi i was not given a pets passport it was put in my dogs vaccination and health check record 2007 what the vet done was take the lables from the vaccine bottles and stuck them in the health check record . ihave not had my dog abroad this would have been the first time. there was no due date on the card i only found out about the need for a booster through this forum .


Things have changed since 2007 so really we should check the site out every year so we dont get caught out like you have.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/vets_proc.htm


----------



## leseduts

The last time our dogs were vaccinated I queried with the vet that the length of time had changed again from 2 years to 3 years. He double checked and said that the manufacturers stated that 3 years was correct. Christal our French vet asked why 3 years, as it seemed to be the same vaccine as she uses in France. Although she could not understand the reasoning she said it was not a problem if that was the date on the ticket on the vaccine.
Sorry if this reads a bit grammatically incorrect, we came back yesterday after being away for 3 months, and am looking through the window at 3 months weeds and am already counting the days ready for setting off again.


----------



## Briarose

leseduts said:


> The last time our dogs were vaccinated I queried with the vet that the length of time had changed again from 2 years to 3 years. He double checked and said that the manufacturers stated that 3 years was correct. Christal our French vet asked why 3 years, as it seemed to be the same vaccine as she uses in France. Although she could not understand the reasoning she said it was not a problem if that was the date on the ticket on the vaccine.
> Sorry if this reads a bit grammatically incorrect, we came back yesterday after being away for 3 months, and am looking through the window at 3 months weeds and am already counting the days ready for setting off again.


Hi if you read the topic that I linked to you will see the reply I had ref the three year vaccine from DEFRA I must admit it all gets a bit worrying at times though. I think the difference with France is that their rules are different and do not apply to us unless you reside there for 3 months or more at a time, well thats what DEFRA told me, I think some folk don't realise this and think it applies if you just travel through France but of course that isn't the case.

Its the main part of going abroad that worries me.


----------



## thieawin

The latest vaccines, which are identical in Europe and UK, are good for three years. In UK they are licensed for 2 years, In France they are licensed for one year.

This is not an EU mess but typical of medicine authorisation over the world

The PETS scheme sorts out the problems of differing authorisations

You can vaccinate in UK and travel and do it biennially as the PETS scheme is firstly to get you back into the UK and you have complied with UK law

As with many other EU schemes, providing import is temporary you can travel in EU on a second year of a UK administered vaccine because it is valid at home. If you stay permanently, (period changes by Country, 3, 6 or 12 months) then you have to comply with the local Country, not EU, regulations as to type of vaccine, validity period etc


----------



## Briarose

thieawin said:


> The latest vaccines, which are identical in Europe and UK, are good for three years. In UK they are licensed for 2 years, In France they are licensed for one year.
> 
> This is not an EU mess but typical of medicine authorisation over the world
> 
> The PETS scheme sorts out the problems of differing authorisations
> 
> You can vaccinate in UK and travel and do it biennially as the PETS scheme is firstly to get you back into the UK and you have complied with UK law
> 
> As with many other EU schemes, providing import is temporary you can travel in EU on a second year of a UK administered vaccine because it is valid at home. If you stay permanently, (period changes by Country, 3, 6 or 12 months) then you have to comply with the local Country, not EU, regulations as to type of vaccine, validity period etc


Hi can you explain what you mean ref licensed etc as our dog now has a three year vaccination and as I posted in the relevant topic about when I queried this the following was the reply from DEFRA in April of this year

*Thank you for your e-mail received on the 7th April 2009.

For pets to be eligible for the Pet Travel Scheme (PETS) they must have a valid rabies vaccination. Booster vaccinations are given as per the manufacturers data sheet provided with the vaccine. This can be between 1 to 3 years depending on the vaccine administered. Booster vaccinations are valid for entry to the UK and other EU countries from the date given provided they are given on time (according to the instructions in the vaccine manufacturer's data sheet where the previous vaccination was given). Please note that it is the "valid until" date written in the passport which is taken into account when travelling under the Pet Travel Scheme. If the revaccination date is missed the pet will not meet the conditions of the scheme and will have to be vaccinated and, for entry to the UK, blood tested again. The 6 month rule will then apply from the date the new blood sample is taken assuming the blood test result is satisfactory. If your pet always has the booster on time, it will not need a further blood test, or be subject to a further 6 months wait, provided your pet does not enter an unlisted country. *

I then emailed the maker of the vaccine and again the following is the reply I recieved.

*Thankyou for your email.

The duration of immunity for Nobivac Rabies vaccination is 3 years, therefore a booster vaccination is required every three years. This has been the case since 25th October 2005. The rabies vaccinations your dog has received on 10/4/07 and 27/4/07 will expire 3 years after the date they were given. You have written that this is recorded on your passport as 9/4/10 and 26/4/10.

We would suggest that you contact DEFRA and your veterinary surgeon to ensure that your animal is correctly vaccinated with regards to regulations and requirements of the Pet Travel scheme. 
The contact details for DEFRA are www.defra.gov.uk and click on Pet Travel scheme or there is a helpline number 0870 241 1710.

Yours sincerely

Nadine Anderson BSc BVetMed MRCVS 
Companion Animal Veterinary Adviser *

When travelling back from Calais on a previous occasion I asked at the pet passport control and the answer there was that they go by the expiry date on the passport.


----------



## 122968

so it all depends on the vaccine used by the vet if its 2 year or 3 year personaly i dont think half the vets have got a clue.


----------



## Briarose

goldenlast said:


> so it all depends on the vaccine used by the vet if its 2 year or 3 year personaly i dont think half the vets have got a clue.


 Hi our previous vaccinations were for two years and we had no problem at all............what I am trying to establish is exactly what the previous poster thieawin is referring to ref the 2 year license as I have searcched the net and cannot find what that means, according to the email from DEFRA my dogs vaccine is OK to travel for 3 years ? other website such as this one from a vets http://www.ovg.co.uk/petpassports.html in particular the part that refers to boosters, which again says if you have a three year vaccine the booster is required three years later and gives an example of dates...........another example here http://www.wernvets.co.uk/pets/pets-travel-scheme.html

Again if you are residing abroad for more than three months in an area where the rules are different then you would need to re look at it, you are considered a resident of the UK for up to that 3 month period.

I know once before I queried something similiar to this in another topic with thieawin only a few weeks ago as at that time he said if you were passing through France you needed the booster annually which definitely is not correct.

*Edit to add that this particular topic which has been brought back up alot of the in fo is incorrect...........the sticky above in the forum has more up to date info here is the link
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-17312-0.html


----------



## 122968

hi i have decided to contact my vet and ask him what the script is with the vaccine i checkt the websites you gave and it seems plain that it is 3 years.before booster in this country so i will see what he has to say. thanks.


----------



## Briarose

goldenlast said:


> hi i have decided to contact my vet and ask him what the script is with the vaccine i checkt the websites you gave and it seems plain that it is 3 years.before booster in this country so i will see what he has to say. thanks.


Hi no problem but you might be wise to contact DEFRA as well, as it certainly seems that a lot of vets in the UK are quite misinformed ref all this.........even my own Vet had a big discussion with me a year or so ago (again see stickys at top of forum) and I was actually telling him to read MHF :wink: I guess some of the problem is that the Vets don't actually travel as we do.

It all depends on what the original vaccination was, as I posted our original vaccination on both dogs were for two years, and whilst abroad in Portugal some misinformed woman that we met really worried me as she said I wouldn't get the dogs back to the UK, even though I had read Zuluritas post above I must admit that it niggled at the back of my mind at that point but there was no problem at all at Calais on our return.

When do you plan to go abroad ? have you seen the other topics ref the caterpillats, heartworm etc


----------



## locovan

Briarose said:


> goldenlast said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi i have decided to contact my vet and ask him what the script is with the vaccine i checkt the websites you gave and it seems plain that it is 3 years.before booster in this country so i will see what he has to say. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi no problem but you might be wise to contact DEFRA as well, as it certainly seems that a lot of vets in the UK are quite misinformed ref all this.........even my own Vet had a big discussion with me a year or so ago (again see stickys at top of forum) and I was actually telling him to read MHF :wink: I guess some of the problem is that the Vets don't actually travel as we do.
> 
> It all depends on what the original vaccination was, as I posted our original vaccination on both dogs were for two years, and whilst abroad in Portugal some misinformed woman that we met really worried me as she said I wouldn't get the dogs back to the UK, even though I had read Zuluritas post above I must admit that it niggled at the back of my mind at that point but there was no problem at all at Calais on our return.
> 
> When do you plan to go abroad ? have you seen the other topics ref the caterpillats, heartworm etc
Click to expand...

You are so right as I had to tell our vet all the rules and then he made a mistake on the pasport and cross it out so we had to make him initial it and then he left the date off.
I was worried all the time I was on holiday but I neednt as it all went very smoothly as The vet in France was so good and Pet Control were great.
And yes read about the Caterpillars as I was amazed when I saw them hanging in the nest in the trees and then seeing them in long lines on the ground.
Read all you can from the MHF there is so much info to help.


----------



## 122968

just contacted defra and they made it clear its down to the manufacturer of the vaccine how long its good for so it seems its down to the vaccine the vet uses if its 2 year or 3 year. so maybe u could ask for a particular vaccine i will ask the vet when i go back for my new passport :roll:


----------



## Briarose

goldenlast said:


> just contacted defra and they made it clear its down to the manufacturer of the vaccine how long its good for so it seems its down to the vaccine the vet uses if its 2 year or 3 year. so maybe u could ask for a particular vaccine i will ask the vet when i go back for my new passport :roll:


Hi yes as I said our original vaccine was for two years whereas *the duration of immunity for Nobivac Rabies vaccination is 3 years, therefore a booster vaccination is required every three years* writing in bold from the letter from the vaccine maker.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Briarose,

Yes you are exactly right re your posts and both of our dogs have been vaccinated wtb this 3 year vaccine too. I too was informed that they did not require a booster vaccine for 3 years!

As you say, there is so much confusion re this subject but if those people whose vets have used this particular rabies vaccine on their dog/dogs were to take up your suggestion and telephone DEFRA direct - then I am sure, they will feel far happier once DEFRA themselves have confirmed this? I was also told the same information as you were told re the French laws and I was also told, that providing we did NOT reside in France for any longer than 3 months then the French laws and rules did NOT apply to us or our pets!

If those folk who still have any concerns speak to a member of the DEFRA team themselves this will hopefully allay any doubts they may still have and hopefully, once folk are properly informed they will come off the telephone completely reassured that any pet who has been vaccinated with this particular rabies vaccine, will definitely NOT require a booster jab before the 3 year time period has lapsed? Fingers crossed, they can then happily look forward to their european travels and go away with their pets on holiday safe in the knowledge, that they have been accurately informed of all the relevant and correct legal information re the pet passport travel scheme?

Have a great trip!  

Sue


----------



## locovan

You two have given sound advice and I agree with everything you have said.
The biggest point is-- you have to check the passport and see the date the Vet has put,
If it isnt three years but 1 or 2 then go back and tell him.
When you come back through Pet Control it will be the expiry gate they will look at--if it is wrong then it is down to you.
So Just check the expiry date.

My dog's passport is for 3 years.
Dont forget to take your dogs passport with you when you go for other Boosters and treatment.
I went yesterday with mine for his normal yearly booster (not the Rabies one) and he never asked for Louis passport and we had to ask for him to put it on --now if we hadnt asked he wouldnt so that would have been wrong when we came through Pet Control.


----------



## Briarose

Hi Mavis thanks for your post it is so hard trying to clarify things and this is why I wanted thieawin to clarify exactly what he means, as I know on a recent other thread he stated that he has his dog vaccinated yearly purely to travel through France which he needn't do.

I also carry my vaccination cards with me on travels, the last vet to do a normal yearly booster didn't write it on the passport (even though I took the passport with me) and to be honest they didn't check that bit at Calais or ask to see the other card...........my other dog however when he had his booster the vet did write it in the passport (same surgery different vet) but like I said I have travelled since with no problem, but it is nice to have all the info in one place isn't it ?

It is also important to point out that if you do not need a yearly vaccine you are dosing the dogs up when you needn't :wink:


----------



## thieawin

I stand by what I said about licensing which is why the usage, validity, strength and availability of identical veterinary medicines is different in many countries of the EU

There is an EU effort at harmonisation, but it is slow.

So the Ffrench state says the rabies vaccine is only good for a year and so you have to have annual boosters. We are now up to three, I admit I had overlooked the jump from two to three, sorry

I have never siad you need to comply with foreign country rules whilst in temporary transit. Temporaty is not 3 months, it is the period set by the rules of the visited country and in the EU can vary from 3 to 6 to 12 months, but if you are touring in France, where the rule is 3 months, and you stay for more than 3 months, even if you do not intend to stay permanently, then in theory you should comply

http://www.apimondia.org/apiacta/articles/2003/multinelli_1.pdf

The link is a useful summary of the history and problems of unified EU licensing of both human and veterinary medicines

Licensing relates to manufacture and sale. sale licensing can be Central ie EU wide or decentralised ie one country at a time and yes its a mess, but not an EU mess. Its a mess because the EU centralised procedure is not used.


----------



## patp

I think you will find that it is more down to the manufacturer of the drug used. The three year vaccine is made by Nobivac. Vets in Europe (and indeed the UK) may well use a drug made by a different manufacturer.

If say, drug manufacturer Smith & Jones, make a rabies vaccine that only works for one year then that will be the booster requirement. 

We have Nobivac to thank for our pets getting three years cover against rabies and, of course, our vets for stocking it. It would be more profitable to use one that has to be boosted every year :wink:


----------



## Briarose

Hi sorry I still don't understand all the licensing side of things and how it affects us mere mortals LOL.



> I have never siad you need to comply with foreign country rules whilst in temporary transit. Temporaty is not 3 months, it is the period set by the rules of the visited country and in the EU can vary from 3 to 6 to 12 months, but if you are touring in France, where the rule is 3 months, and you stay for more than 3 months, even if you do not intend to stay permanently, then in theory you should comply


 I picked up on an earlier post by yourself in the chat forum of MHF in which you stated that as you travelled through France you had the yearly booster. I did reply to you at the time but the topic dropped and you might not have read the post :wink:

*Edit here ref your earlier post on MHF http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-628705-.html#628705



> Remember annual or biennial top ups, if you miss you start againl The french require annula, the Brits now biennial, so i go annual as I normally pass through France


----------



## Annsman

There is a similar problem with the flea treatments. Before we left our vet gave us, (well sold actually!), some "Advocate" treatment in little pipets to squeeze onto her neck area, which we used every other month and recorded it in her passport at the back. He also gave us one to give to the French vet and said it would save us buying one from him. When we got to the vets he looked at the name and muttered in French, out came a big book on what is acceptable and what isn't. "Advocate" isn't in the book. "Advantage", "Advantix" and "Frontline" are. He rang the ferry company to see whether they would accept "Advocate" but they wouldn't, so we had to use Frontline from him.

He said, as did our vet in the UK, that "Advocate" is a newer and better treatment than the others, but because it wasn't in the book, this was written before it came out, it doesn't count!

He did give me the option of just using "Advocate" and arguing the case at Calais Port, but then who in their right mind would do this!

It seems it doesn't matter what you are told or what is acceptable here, in France it's different. And it's their country so why not just do it and save yourself the stress. This was the only problem, if you could call it that, we had with the whole pet passport thing in 5 months being abroad. The passport was checked at campsites in France, Spain and Italy on several occasions with no problem. It does have some gremlins, as will any system designed to cover Pan European travel but IMHO compared to what went before it is fantastic!


----------



## Briarose

Annsman said:


> There is a similar problem with the flea treatments. Before we left our vet gave us, (well sold actually!), some "Advocate" treatment in little pipets to squeeze onto her neck area, which we used every other month and recorded it in her passport at the back. He also gave us one to give to the French vet and said it would save us buying one from him. When we got to the vets he looked at the name and muttered in French, out came a big book on what is acceptable and what isn't. "Advocate" isn't in the book. "Advantage", "Advantix" and "Frontline" are. He rang the ferry company to see whether they would accept "Advocate" but they wouldn't, so we had to use Frontline from him.
> 
> He said, as did our vet in the UK, that "Advocate" is a newer and better treatment than the others, but because it wasn't in the book, this was written before it came out, it doesn't count!
> 
> He did give me the option of just using "Advocate" and arguing the case at Calais Port, but then who in their right mind would do this!
> 
> It seems it doesn't matter what you are told or what is acceptable here, in France it's different. And it's their country so why not just do it and save yourself the stress. This was the only problem, if you could call it that, we had with the whole pet passport thing in 5 months being abroad. The passport was checked at campsites in France, Spain and Italy on several occasions with no problem. It does have some gremlins, as will any system designed to cover Pan European travel but IMHO compared to what went before it is fantastic!


Hi the Advocate and Advantage are part of the treatments for prevention of heartworm etc see the topic at the top of the forum..........we used these on the advice from several phone calls by Sonesta for her dogs and the advice of our own vet...........but not for anything to do with the actual passport.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html

Ref the rules in France as I and others plus DEFRA have said these only apply if you reside there for more than 3 months, so I guess if you are abroad longer it is wise to check it all out before travel. Once at Calais it is the expiry date that is important on the passport.


----------



## thieawin

Briarrose

I may spend more thanj 3 months in France either on hols or in transit, so I still do annual boosters with but now with a 3 year vaccine. I don't think any UK vet is supplying any vaccine which is good for less than 3 years. I know its a nonsense and I don't like over dosing the dogs

patp

The vaccine is the same and its life is the same in France as in UK. Its the French Regulations which limit it to annual boosters. in other words French anti rabies is same as UK anti rabies, physically, chemically and shelf life wise, but France only allows a one year booster period, at present

Most of it is US manufactured, but its all the same under the same license from the patent holder wherever its made.

When the UK scheme started the vaccine boosterr period was 12 months on the bottle. It is now licensed for 3 which was what the current generation was always in the US as I understand

annsman

Your problem would not have been with the French who would not be bothered, if you were in transit, but the Vet was correct. Your problem would have been, had you gone on, with the check in staff at your port of departure back to the UK. They have a strict list of DEFRA requirements and approved/licensed drugs. Turn up with the wrong one and they will not let you aboard, because if they do they face a stif fine.

I think your problem would have been about the efficacy of what you had used or tyried to use aganst ticks and not fleas.

I have never in 15 trips in 6 years been stopped coming into UK, ie at Port of Arrival, and checked. The checking all seems to go on prior to leaving UK and prior to departing for UK, by the shipping line check in staff.


----------



## 122968

i wish they were as strict with asylum seekers.


----------

